# Doc's New Brew Haus



## Doc (8/8/10)

Yep, the day has finally come when I'm being kicked out of the house for all brewing items.
I do have the fermentation coolroom located in one shed along with a few fridges etc, but there are still numerous items within the house in the pantry and laundry that are no longer part of the Planning Commissioner's vision for the premises 

However the Planning Commissioner has been very kind and instantiated a new brew haus.

This is what the backyard looked like a few weeks back.


----------



## Doc (8/8/10)

The kids have outgrown the swing set (just), and the garden shed was given its last rights.
So last weekend in the space of a few hours the backyard was transformed into this.


----------



## Doc (8/8/10)

On Friday at 7am the builders rocked up with a kitset cabin.
At 2:30 they left after erecting this little beauty.




The old shed was sold on eBay and now it is ready for the fitout.


----------



## Doc (8/8/10)

Now the fun begins, furnishing it.
Bought some rubber matting for the floor today. Basically checkboard rubber flooring from Clark Rubber.






The next step is getting power and water run to it, and drainage installed from it.
Hopefully in a few weeks it will have the basics setup, and be ready to knockout the first brew.

Doc


----------



## Barry (8/8/10)

Looks very good Doc. My wife was most supportive when she realised the brewing left the house.


----------



## King Brown (8/8/10)

Nice, you'll have to post more pics once everything is inside :icon_cheers:


----------



## BEC26 (8/8/10)

OK, I'll ask :lol: 

Ballpark $$ for the Brew Haus??

Looks great though!

Come on Tax cheque!


----------



## Doc (8/8/10)

BEC26 said:


> OK, I'll ask :lol:
> 
> Ballpark $$ for the Brew Haus??



It is a Cabin Kits Galore kitset.
I bought the Hunter one in 34mm.
I wanted the bigger one, but it was just too big for the space.

Doc


----------



## mika (8/8/10)

Where's the 'Like' button on this site ?


----------



## raven19 (8/8/10)

Doc said:


> The old shed was sold on eBay and now it is ready for the fitout.



Why didn't you get the big one Doc?  

Keep us posted on progress!


----------



## Pumpy (9/8/10)

Nice Doc ,

SWMBO is trying to get me out of the Garage that would be ideal .

Feel a bit sorry for the kids no swings now

Are you planning to mash inside or on the Verandah of the Cabin ?

Pumpy


----------



## petesbrew (9/8/10)

Very nice. Do we have to duck our heads to get in?


----------



## Pennywise (9/8/10)

One word, WOW :beerbang:


----------



## Doc (9/8/10)

Pumpy said:


> Are you planning to mash inside or on the Verandah of the Cabin ?



Yeah, probably mash inside, then will boil out on the deck. 



petesbrew said:


> Very nice. Do we have to duck our heads to get in?



Nope, no ducking required. Even Thommo shouldn't have to duck 

Doc


----------



## Doc (9/8/10)

Oh, and have already bought the tap for the tubs.
Checkout this beauty here

Just this morning I bought on eBay a massive double laundry tub to go in it too. One tub is never enough 

Doc


----------



## petesbrew (9/8/10)

Doc said:


> Oh, and have already bought the tap for the tubs.
> Checkout this beauty here
> 
> Just this morning I bought on eBay a massive double laundry tub to go in it too. One tub is never enough
> ...


Mmmm Taaaaaps.


----------



## Malted (9/8/10)

Ah come on, some one has to say it!
Nice Cubby Hut Doc!


----------



## Oatlands Brewer (9/8/10)

Shouldnt be too hard to install a range hood of some style over your kettle if you want to boil in side...i just reakon it would be neater to have the whole show inside.....so you can still watch the 50" lcd that should be on the wall......


----------



## kirem (9/8/10)

is this going to be another bandito-style, automated cubby-house thread?


----------



## warra48 (9/8/10)

That's a real MAN's cubby. :wub: 
Top stuff Doc, very very nice. 

Fortunately, we have a 4 car garage, but only 2 cars, so there's no way mrs warra can chuck me out of our garage.


----------



## amiddler (9/8/10)

Nice.

I have just about got SWMBO to approve of one of these 6x4 rooms for our back yard. Bar and games room inside, brewing outside. 

Drew


----------



## /// (9/8/10)

Bags being there for the first mash-in!

Scotty


----------



## brendo (9/8/10)

Oatlands Brewer said:


> Shouldnt be too hard to install a range hood of some style over your kettle if you want to boil in side...i just reakon it would be neater to have the whole show inside.....so you can still watch the 50" lcd that should be on the wall......



I use one of those "whirlygig" things on the roof of my brew shed - positioned it near the kettle and it does a pretty good job of extracting a lot of the steam outta the shed.

I had one on the brew shed for 8 months before I finally got around to putting a few on the house... gotta have your priorities right.


----------



## joshuahardie (9/8/10)

Very Nice Doc, 
I can't wait to see the end result.

Subscribed


----------



## Doc (9/8/10)

Had one electrician over today. Another coming on Wednesday. Electrical seems easy, but not overly cheap to get a 32a sub main circuit run (as the switch board is at the opposite end of the property). 
Getting 10A and 15A circuits, plus lots of outlets (internal and external) + lighting (in and out).
Same pit in a different conduit will be 3 x Cat5 runs (2 for video feed) and the third for the home network.

Got my eyes on a couple more auctions on Evilbay this week for some equip to get closer to my wifes dream of no brewing practices in the house (other than the 6 keg kegorater that still gets to stay in the kitchen). 

Doc


----------



## Oatlands Brewer (9/8/10)

"video feeds"....."network cabling"

this is sounding better day by day


----------



## Doc (10/8/10)

Picked up the double basin brewing tub tonight on the way home from the inaugural brewday of the 3 Pickled Monkeys Brewing Co. 

Two tubs in the brewhaus just for BREWING related activities. Heaven.



Doc


----------



## Pumpy (10/8/10)

Huh Doc when we all think we got the Bits and Bobs for our brewery you take it too a brand new level .

I asked SWMBO for a cabin she said 'you wish' would not get much change from $15000 with all the water, electrics, LCD connection, internet ,plus Danish aupair to keep it tidy .

Pumpy


----------



## jayandcath (10/8/10)

Fear not Pumpy, if you build it I will come...............down and keep it spick and span mate.

And you can pay me in beer

Jay


----------



## flano (11/8/10)

nice work doc.

here is a few before and afters of my garage.

















got a sink and all the stuff I need for brewing downstairs in the "garage"....plus internet tele etc .


...now she is talking about selling and moving in 5 years ????
ARGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## cdbrown (11/8/10)

Hey Doc, that water tap looks fancy. Guess the local prices for that gear was a bit silly? What's the size of those laundry sinks if you don't mind (45L each).

Nice transformation beernorks.

Cheers
-cdbrown


----------



## Malted (11/8/10)

Hmmm 'Brewporn'? No this is thread is heading into Shedporn!
I am keen to see more Pics Doc.


----------



## Doc (11/8/10)

cdbrown said:


> What's the size of those laundry sinks if you don't mind (45L each).



Yes, in order of 45L each.
A bargain via eBay ($28).

Doc


----------



## crozdog (11/8/10)

Doc said:


> Had one electrician over today. Another coming on Wednesday. Electrical seems easy, but not overly cheap to get a 32a sub main circuit run (as the switch board is at the opposite end of the property).
> Getting 10A and 15A circuits, plus lots of outlets (internal and external) + lighting (in and out).
> Same pit in a different conduit will be 3 x Cat5 runs (2 for video feed) and the third for the home network.
> 
> Doc


Hi Doc,

get the plumber to dig a 600mm deep trench & then install your electricity in the bottom, cover it by 150mm dirt, then the data cabling, cover it by 150mm dirt, rollout "danger electrical cable below" tape over that then lay the water & gas pipes. 1 trench = all services.

If you want it, I have some warning tape left from when I did the above recently - there would be about 25m left on the roll. let me know if you want it & I will bring it into town & we can hook up at lunch.

Don't forget to put RCD's on the sub board in the "cubby".

Beers
Crozdog


----------



## Greg Lawrence (11/8/10)

Done a sketch of the layout yet Doc?
I'll bet you have, dont be shy to show us.

Gregor


----------



## Tony (11/8/10)

great work Doc....... keep us posted!


----------



## Doc (12/8/10)

crozdog said:


> Hi Doc,
> 
> get the plumber to dig a 600mm deep trench & then install your electricity in the bottom, cover it by 150mm dirt, then the data cabling, cover it by 150mm dirt, rollout "danger electrical cable below" tape over that then lay the water & gas pipes. 1 trench = all services.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips Crozdog. The trench only has to go a few meters. Yet to appoint a plumber but as my FIL was a plumber I have lots of leads 




Gregor said:


> Done a sketch of the layout yet Doc?
> I'll bet you have, dont be shy to show us.



I have done many, but all in my head, and none on paper. Will lock in the layout this weekend once I pickup last nights eBay purchases plus the ones I plan on making tonight/tomorrow 

You can never have too many fridges right ?

Doc


----------



## flano (12/8/10)

Doc said:


> Thanks for the tips Crozdog. The trench only has to go a few meters. Yet to appoint a plumber but as my FIL was a plumber I have lots of leads
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you get a pic of a adult standing on the porch of your shed.

The pic is a bit hard to tell.

Also you might know on fridges...a bloke has one for sale near me .
It is a wine fridge and it says 7 -20 dgrs .
Would you know if this would make a good fermenting fridge?

cheers.


----------



## MVZOOM (12/8/10)

That is awesome Doc. Actually not too expensive for what you get. Can't wait to come through and check it out!

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Doc (12/8/10)

beernorks said:


> can you get a pic of a adult standing on the porch of your shed.
> 
> The pic is a bit hard to tell.
> 
> ...



Here is a piccy of it still being built to show that it is full sized 




With wine fridges there are thermoelectric/peltier based ones and then the full refrigeration based ones.
The refrigeration based ones are the ones to get, as even though they have presets they have the cooling power to go lower than the set temps of the thermoelectric/peltier ones.

I'm picking up three refrigeration based ones on Saturday 

Doc


----------



## crozdog (12/8/10)

Doc said:


> Thanks for the tips Crozdog. The trench only has to go a few meters. Yet to appoint a plumber but as my FIL was a plumber I have lots of leads
> 
> Doc


no worries, let me know if you want the elec warning tape - it isn't helping anyone sitting on the shelf....yours if you want/need it

Edit - FIL isn't a lead - it's (hopefully) FREE labour  A 600mm trench (spade width) is a hell of a lot more dirt than you think! & it somehow doesn't all fit back in the hole... <_<


----------



## flano (13/8/10)

Doc said:


> Here is a piccy of it still being built to show that it is full sized
> 
> View attachment 40067
> 
> ...



hahaha
that man shed is awesome...it is heaps bigger than I first thought.
You'll need a rocking chair and a banjo for the porch.

Do you get a lot of mates just popping in?


----------



## poppa joe (13/8/10)

What about the shelves for the TONKA TOYS  

I use a winefridge....Beernorks...
Cheers
PJ


----------



## MeLoveBeer (13/8/10)

Your new man cave has awesome potential Doc... wish I could convince SWMBO to let me do the same.


----------



## eric8 (13/8/10)

beernorks said:


> Do you get a lot of mates just popping in?


He's going to get even more pooping in now.

Sounds like it is all coming together very nicely and quickly, can't wait to see it
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Greg Lawrence (13/8/10)

eric8 said:


> He's going to get even more pooping in now.
> 
> Sounds like it is all coming together very nicely and quickly, can't wait to see it
> :icon_cheers:




You'd hope not


----------



## Doc (13/8/10)

Picked up two 3.6m long laminated kitchen bench tops this arvo. 
One will go the length of the back wall, one of the others will go all the way along one side, and the left over a meter along the other side.
Now to find some kitchen cabinets. Jeez they are overpriced for what they are.

Doc


----------



## MVZOOM (13/8/10)

Doc said:


> Picked up two 3.6m long laminated kitchen bench tops this arvo.
> One will go the length of the back wall, one of the others will go all the way along one side, and the left over a meter along the other side.
> Now to find some kitchen cabinets. Jeez they are overpriced for what they are.
> 
> Doc



Doc, have you looked at demo kitchens on Ebay? Often the cabinets sans doors go for bugger all and merely need new doors on them. Mind you, framing and knocking together new ones isn't a bad option?

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Doc (13/8/10)

MVZOOM said:


> Doc, have you looked at demo kitchens on Ebay? Often the cabinets sans doors go for bugger all and merely need new doors on them. Mind you, framing and knocking together new ones isn't a bad option?



Yeah, have been checking out eBay and Grey's Online. Few and far between and usually the wrong sizes so far.

Doc


----------



## Doc (23/8/10)

Work is progressing on the new brew haus.

Here is a piccy of the inside showing I have the floor down, some of the cabinetry in, including the bench tops. Doors will go on once plumbing and electrical is complete.





Expecting the plumber this week to get water services in, and waste services out.
Electrician is coming out next week to run a 32A sub mains circuit complete with 10A & 15A circuits, three ethernet runs, alarm run etc.

My younger sister is donating a flat screen TV she isn't using at the moment. 
Have the Wireless-N base station and Airport Express units ready to go (waiting on power).

Doc


----------



## KHB (23/8/10)

Loving this thread


----------



## MeLoveBeer (23/8/10)

Doc said:


> Work is progressing on the new brew haus.
> 
> Here is a piccy of the inside showing I have the floor down, some of the cabinetry in, including the bench tops. Doors will go on once plumbing and electrical is complete.
> 
> ...



Coming along nicely Doc. Re the cabinets, it might be worth making contact with a kitchen cabinet maker and expressing your interest in second hand kitchens (the old ones they rip out before installing new ones). My father in law is a cabinet maker and generously donates cupboards for the man cave from time to time.


----------



## Snow (23/8/10)

Looks awesome Doc! You sure have a knack of making most of the brewing community jealous!

You definitely need a comfy couch or a rocking chair for that porch!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## /// (23/8/10)

Doc

I do see a design fault here, you have neglected 100 bunk size beds for when the AHB brethren come to stay ...

Scotty


----------



## Doc (24/8/10)

Here is the plumbing action from earlier today.
Double laundry basins connected up. Small hot water cylinder setup. Water in, waste out. 




They are filling it all in now. Job done.
Sparky arrives next week. 
First brewday in it is getting closer.

Doc


----------



## cdbrown (24/8/10)

These outside picks really make it look like a cubby house.


----------



## petesbrew (24/8/10)

Just plain jealous here, Doc. It looks awesome.

I gotta say, it's a shame the swing set's gone. Swings & I2PA's are a great party starter.


----------



## Josh (24/8/10)

The inside is better than our current kitchen!


----------



## Doc (27/8/10)

The backyard is all back to normal again after the plumbing has gone in.
Just heard from the sparky. He'll be here next Thurs to wire it all up.

Interesting thing was when I was saying on initial discussions I was thinking a 32A sub-main circuit he agreed. 
When I rang him when the the plumbers were sorting out the hot water solution and I also mentioned some of the other equip I was going to have in there, 32A seemed on the low side.

Looks like I'm getting 3-phase to the brew haus on Thurs 

Doc


----------



## Doc (27/8/10)

Kegged a couple of beers yesterday arvo and when it came time to cleanout the fermenters it was a perfect chance to test out the new plumbing.




Made cleaning much easier than the cramped old laundry tub. When I get power on there will be tunes cranking too.

Doc


----------



## drsmurto (27/8/10)

Such a well thought about brewing space Doc. 

Very impressed/jealous. 

If i planned on staying put for more than a few more years i would fitting out my brewery with something similar, particularly keen on a cleaning area with the ability to drain fermenters, flasks etc. 

If you have 3 phase you have plenty of power to drive an autoclave, centrifuge etc


----------



## Murcluf (27/8/10)

As someone working towards gaining the finances for a Man Cave the eye candy your showing us make my eyes just go a fluter


----------



## sama (27/8/10)

great setup..all you need is a bed and you wouldnt need to go inside for days


----------



## Doc (29/8/10)

The sparky is coming this week, and I'm making sure I have everything covered to go in the conduit from the house to the brauhaus.

We have other extensions to the house due in the next 12mths and an intercom system will be required.
Some background research shows up many different offerings.
A lot of Ethernet based ones (requiring POE) which I like the look of. So another Ethernet run looks in order.

Does anyone have any first hand experience with modern AV Intercoms for some advice on what brands/technologies to avoid ??

Doc


----------



## Pumpy (29/8/10)

Is there room for a bed Doc ?


----------



## Doc (29/8/10)

I have also been looking into trendy LED deck/pathway lights.
I then stumbled on this instructable on LED strip lighting.
Don't think I've mentioned it here, but I've also found remote controlled LED lights that I'm close to pulling the trigger on.

Anyone done anything cool with LED strip lighting for anything other than your car 
Recommend a supplier, and any gotchas ??

Doc


----------



## Doc (29/8/10)

Pumpy said:


> Is there room for a bed Doc ?



Yes, will have room for a bed for the overnight brew sessions 


Doc


----------



## mxd (29/8/10)

Doc said:


> The sparky is coming this week, and I'm making sure I have everything covered to go in the conduit from the house to the brauhaus.
> 
> We have other extensions to the house due in the next 12mths and an intercom system will be required.
> Some background research shows up many different offerings.
> ...




if you like to "play" go voip, you could setup a switch board  if you really like to play. Go with someone like mynetphone and and get a sydney telephone number so whilst your brewing it could be like your in another country.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (29/8/10)

Doc, there' a bit of info on the DTV forum, try this link, it'll give you some ideas:

http://www.dtvforum.info/index.php?showtopic=89917

Cheers,

GT


----------



## Pumpy (29/8/10)

Doc said:


> Yes, will have room for a bed for the overnight brew sessions
> 
> 
> Doc



I thought so, this is has to be the ultimate brewers Den , hours of tinkering around , dont you just love it


----------



## Greg Lawrence (29/8/10)

Doc said:


> Does anyone have any first hand experience with modern AV Intercoms for some advice on what brands/technologies to avoid ??
> 
> Doc



There is plenty of crap out there, but you cant go wrong with aiphone. 
Dont think that they do any IP video models, but nothing wrong with analogue. Its only an intercom.
Had a few volume issues with a recent IP system. Unless you pay the big bucks they arent that flash.
I'll get you some prices and let you know Tuesday night.
Point to point, or more?

Greg


----------



## Whistlingjack (29/8/10)

Going well, Doc

Very jealous... :icon_drool2: 

WJ


----------



## Doc (29/8/10)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Doc, there' a bit of info on the DTV forum, try this link, it'll give you some ideas:
> 
> http://www.dtvforum.info/index.php?showtopic=89917



Thanks, but the link appears to be dead 

Doc


----------



## Doc (29/8/10)

Gregor said:


> There is plenty of crap out there, but you cant go wrong with aiphone.
> Dont think that they do any IP video models, but nothing wrong with analogue. Its only an intercom.
> Had a few volume issues with a recent IP system. Unless you pay the big bucks they arent that flash.
> I'll get you some prices and let you know Tuesday night.
> ...



Cheers Greg.
The house renovations will include an intercomm system, so this needs to be one of 4 end points.

Doc


----------



## Doc (29/8/10)

mxd said:


> if you like to "play" go voip, you could setup a switch board  if you really like to play. Go with someone like mynetphone and and get a sydney telephone number so whilst your brewing it could be like your in another country.



There is a flashback. Remember messing with Asterisk when it was new. 
Don't really want to go with a softphone type solution, but it's got me thinking.....

Doc


----------



## mxd (30/8/10)

Doc said:


> There is a flashback. Remember messing with Asterisk when it was new.
> Don't really want to go with a softphone type solution, but it's got me thinking.....
> 
> Doc




I run a couple of these, this is a "special offer so for $15 with $10 call credit and the $5 a year I get DID's and can plug a standard phone into it.

If you go for this type of offer you could get a Sydney ( I assume all ya "bros" are in Manly  ) telephone number and you cheap calls to aus and cheap for the aussies to ring you..


----------



## geoff_tewierik (30/8/10)

Sorry Doc, it's one of those stupid websites that requires you to be a logged in member to view the threads.

I'll see what I can do about grabbing the info out of it for you.

Cheers,

GT



Doc said:


> Thanks, but the link appears to be dead
> 
> Doc


----------



## Doc (2/9/10)

The brauhaus was supposed to go live with power today.
Alas the sparky has had major drama's at another job (think sparkies hitting the water main), so I've been bumped a week to get the power run to the new brauhaus.
I guess I've waited this long to get it in, its only another week ..... 

On the upside I've done the dry run on one of these HDTV over Cat5 and it works great.
Foxtel feed to the brauhaus over Cat5 here we come.

Doc


----------



## Doc (9/9/10)

Sparkies were onsite today.
A good days effort running the power from the switchboard at the opposite side of the property to the new brew house.
Three runs of ethernet, a run of coax and a run of security cable saw the conduit completely maxed out.

They will be back next week to complete the wiring fitout of the shed and flip the switch. It is getting oh, so close.

I've also been thinking about all the cool street signs I've seen on trips to France, Germany and Belgium.
Have found a company that makes those blue enamel street signs with whatever you want written on them.

How does *"Sudhaus fr rzte Orders Brewing"* sound ??
Link to store

Beers,
Doc


----------



## leiothrix (12/9/10)

did you run the ethernet in a separate bit of conduit, or was it with the mains feed?

hopefully separate. 

having them too close together can upset the connection, and high current switching can fry the network card.


----------



## Fourstar (12/9/10)

leiothrix said:


> did you run the ethernet in a separate bit of conduit, or was it with the mains feed?
> hopefully separate.
> having them too close together can upset the connection, and high current switching can fry the network card.



CAT6 or Fiber FTW! :beerbang:

Although i know best practices state you should avoid running near power, CAT6 should do the job.


----------



## Doc (15/9/10)

There are two separate conduits running from the house to the brauhaus.
One has the power, and the other the data.
There are 3 x Cat6 runs, 1 x coax and 1 4-wire run for the alarm sensor.

The sparkies were back yesterday and have almost completed the job. Looking pretty schmick with power outlets and circuits for Africa. 

I've also got the tiles in behind the tubs, and just have to do the grouting. Sparkies are back to finish the job next week, so I can finally almost see the light at the end of the brauhaus 

I got them to put in an outlet under the brauhaus to plug in a controller etc for some LED RGB Strip deck lighting. Anyone have any experience with that ??
Have also been looking for a decent Wall Extractor fan. The issue is the walls are solid (no cavity) and only 34mm thick. A lot of the fans have a min spacing of 110mm. Also looking for a model that is almost silent and has shutters that close (or damper etc) so that when not in use I don't get airflow through it.

Doc


----------



## Greg Lawrence (15/9/10)

Its been a while since I was installing them, but from what I recall, the same units were suitable for either wall or window mounting, therefore something in between like your 32mm wall should be fine.
That was 17 years ago, and in another country, but I would imagine they would still be similar.

If your sparky kept a fair distance between the power & data you should be fine. Conduit does absolutely nothing in the way of stopping interference. Electrical interference is caused by a magnetic field which increases proportional to the current flowing in the cable. Think of your stirplate where the magnets are under a plastic cover. Does the plastic stop the magnetic field? No, neither will a piece of conduit, it is purely for mechanical isolation.
No real need to worry anyway. The reason that cat 5 has twisted pairs it to overcome any interference. Kinks in the cable cause more problems than interference. The coax should be right too (quad shield from memory), especially if you are running a digital tuner rather than analogue as they are alot more forgiving.

Looking forward to seeing the finished product.

Gregor


----------



## Doc (22/9/10)

Today is the day.
Sparky is back to finish the job. They originally quoted 1.5 days. Two of them have done two full days, and one guy is back today to finish the job.

Have tiled behind the bench tubs, mounted the loaner tv from my sister, and tested the HDTV over Cat5 distribution unit. All is working great.
Once the sparky has finished I'll know where I can mount shelves etc and start getting it ready for pilot production 

Doc


----------



## Doc (8/10/10)

Here is one corner of the new brauhaus.
It is coming along nicely.

Hot and cold water, power, internet, foxtel, streaming music etc etc.
Fridges in an running. Have kegs in one, bottled beer in another and using the third to help keep the temp of my yeast starters on the stirplate under control (esp during hot summer days and cold winter days).

The TV was a hand me down from my sister. When I find a right priced larger version there is room to upgrade.

My Dad has also built another deck on the side of it. Fingers crossed I'll give it a work out this Sunday arvo/evening with its first brewday/night.

Doc


----------



## joshuahardie (8/10/10)

Don't like it Darren....

Terrible setup...
</sarcasm>

Amazing setup mate.


----------



## petesbrew (8/10/10)

Coming along nicely, but needs better lighting


----------



## Doc (10/10/10)

Brewed the first beer in it today.
Did a double batch 100% Wheat beer (wheat, dark wheat, crystal wheat and choc wheat) for the Local Taphouse Darlo brewshare next month.

Doc


----------



## Batz (10/10/10)

Doc said:


> Brewed the first beer in it today.
> Did a double batch 100% Wheat beer (wheat, dark wheat, crystal wheat and choc wheat) for the Local Taphouse Darlo brewshare next month.
> 
> Doc




Fantastic new brewery Doc, but a christening of double Wheat beer. 

Batz


----------



## NickB (10/10/10)

Do you know how much we all hate you Doc?....





Nice work mate, really jealous. If I had a setup like that I'd quit my job and live in it!!! Don't tempt me mate, don't tempt me....



Cheers!


----------



## amiddler (18/11/10)

Batz said:


> Fantastic new brewery Doc, but a christening of double Wheat beer.
> 
> Batz



Doc

1 month on, tell me you have brewed something other than Wheat beers in the brew hou's? How is the brewery going, beter than expected? Anything you would change? 
I am trying to get a brew shed just devoted to beer, no lawnmowers or wheel barrows but negotiations with SWMBO are still happening. Maybe next year.
Any pics of your brew days? You are giving me big ideas about my own build.

Drew


----------



## Malted (18/11/10)

Doc said:


> Here is one corner of the new brauhaus.
> It is coming along nicely.
> 
> Hot and cold water, power, internet, foxtel, streaming music etc etc.
> ...



Looking terrific! 
Just a thought. It could be useful to raise the GPO's and extend the tiled splash back along the bench?


----------



## Jimbeer (18/11/10)

That is one of the coolest things Ive ever seen in my life. I would give anything to have a set up like that. I'm assuming with a brauhaus that impressive the beers will be tasting that much better?


----------



## Gar (18/11/10)

That's frigging awesome, I bet you've got one hell of a Cheshire grin on your mug :beerbang:


----------



## fraser_john (19/11/10)

What was councils opinion of running water/sewage/electric to a kit cabin in the backyard? 

I am very interested in this as we are building and the covenants where we bought specify "no sheds". So I lose by 6mx9m brewery and go back to brewing in garage. I was planning on having an extra area built as part of the garage, but I really like the look of what you are doing here!


----------



## Benniee (19/11/10)

fraser_john said:


> What was councils opinion of running water/sewage/electric to a kit cabin in the backyard?
> 
> I am very interested in this as we are building and the covenants where we bought specify "no sheds". So I lose by 6mx9m brewery and go back to brewing in garage. I was planning on having an extra area built as part of the garage, but I really like the look of what you are doing here!




I can't comment on Doc's situation, but I can say that local council where I am are extremely painful to deal with when it comes to outbuildings. I would imagine that most councils would be hesitant to rubber stamp certain plumbing fixtures in outbuildings as they seem to be paranoid about creating separate "livable" dwellings. I'm 

Having said that I'm doing a large free standing shed in my backyard which has a bathroom in it. I got some resistance over that, but I can imagine they would have gone into lockdown if I'd showed a little kitchenette in there.

Short answer would be to try and come up with a room that is "attached" to the house in some way - then you could argue that it's not an outbuilding, but an addition to the current dwelling. That would most likely require a separate development application and another round of money handed over to the local administrators.

Sorry - dragging Doc's thread off topic here. Feel free to send me a PM if you want any more info.

Benniee


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (19/11/10)

I thought I read that there was no approvle needed if 20sqm or less.. and I know that was the case in another council area just west of Syd recently ..

cheers


----------



## amiddler (19/11/10)

It's only 9sqM here in Gero before you need to have it council approved. Too small for what I want to put in it. On the form there was no area to say what you were putting in it, (IE water, power) just what its intended purpose was.

Doc's brewhaus has us all green with envey by the looks of things.

Drew


----------

